# My horse tricktraining over the years...



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey people!
I haven't been online here for a long time, but I'm back haha.

Since I started tricktraining (2008) I learned SO much from different horses and got alot of awesome pictures.

I would love to share some! =)

Vienna, the horse I learned SO much from...
She's a 9 year old Dutch Warmblood, had her for 3,5 years...
Had to sell her because of study... =(









































And there is Nike, a big fatty haflinger gelding. I had him in training for a year.

























And Evita, also in training, an belgian mare.

















Korazon, an arabian Stallion









And of course Silke, my everything, she is still mine...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!! 

Im planning on teaching my almost 2 year old some tricks here shortly. We'll see how that goes lol!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sending my horses to Holland. Be there soon!!! <3 the drafts doing tricks! Amazing training and photography!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning pics!!


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow your pictures are just stunning!! Horses are gorgeous


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Those are all simply stunning. Gorgeous horses!


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pictures. I train dogs, but am not quite experienced with horses enough to do it lol.


----------



## Nutshell (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've always enjoyed looking at your pictures. Glad to have you back on the forum!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I've always enjoyed looking at your pictures. Glad to have you back on the forum!


Thank you so much


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome pictures. You are an amazing horse-woman. The horses you work with really seem eager to please you.

How did you teach them to sit? My Spanish Mustang X will shake, bow and lay down on command but I can't quite get him to sit...

Very cool.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Not only is your work amazing to see but your pictures are exquisite


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

How in the world do you even start on trick training a horse!?!? I've seen it so many places but it is so beyond me on how people do it!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

@ ClaPorte,
I teached my horses to sit out of laying down. When a horse stands up he will make the sitting movement naturally. If you put a command on it that he waits for you while standing up, you make him sit 

@ The Copper Kid
You start with tricktraining by doing some basic exercises. Teaching your horse some ground work, respect you as leader, respect you for having the food and deciding when he is aloud to get it  Then you start targetting, make the horse touch objects and then the jambette or other small tricks. After that a horse knows the small tricks, you go to the big tricks


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Huh that is really interesting. Copper is a really smart guy. Maybe once we round off his riding I can get him to do some fun things


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

That's so cool! Your very good! I would love to see more pictures when you get some!


----------



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing pictures.


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> That's so cool! Your very good! I would love to see more pictures when you get some!


I agree!! How freakin old are you!? You look 21! lol Pictures/tricks are phenomenal! :lol:


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, this sunday I will have another photoshoot with Silke in the forest 

Ehm... I'm 17 years old...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you still have Silke and I'm sorry you had to sell your DWB  

You do a wonderful job at training. Is this how you make a living?


I taught Gidget how to do body stretches on command and shake.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

No its not how I make my living  I'm in college for sound & vision, camera work and stuff like that. Its very difficult to earn enough to live from it... I wish I could haha. Its just my hobby and I'm saving up the money for a driving license 

Shall I post more pictures here from tricktraining...?


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

visibre said:


> no its not how i make my living  i'm in college for sound & vision, camera work and stuff like that. Its very difficult to earn enough to live from it... I wish i could haha. Its just my hobby and i'm saving up the money for a driving license
> 
> shall i post more pictures here from tricktraining...?


please do!!!!!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, here some more pictures then 

Silke on a bench 


















Fjordhorse in the classic bow









Arabian horse rearing









Shetland Lulu walking under Vienna









Gipsy horse Rowan (in training right now)









Silke at show









Vienna doing the spanish trot









Lippizan stallion Neapolitano


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

You're younger than me?! Wow. Amazing job with those horses, they're beautiful  keep at it girl! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't get enough of these pics! Amazing!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Visibre,how do you teach them to rear? Is it bad to teach them this? I would love to teach my horse tricks that the average horse doesn't know. It's crazy on how well the horses are trained!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow I LOVE that lippizaner stallion! That's amazing you are only 17! I'm teaching my horses to bow,lie down, Spanish walk, and rear. 

Still these photos are amazing and so are the horses! I can't seem to pull myself away from this thread!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Visibre,how do you teach them to rear? Is it bad to teach them this? I would love to teach my horse tricks that the average horse doesn't know. It's crazy on how well the horses are trained!


Rearing is dangerous and very difficult for a horse too 
It takes more than just learn a horse to rear  You have to know if his muscles are strong enough, how he uses his back, how he uses his whole body, if he is collected enough on his back hand... Its not just: up horsie! haha 

Shall I post more pictures? Since I have LOADS of them hahaha

Look: this is wrong rearing:








The head is to high and to the side, the horse isn't putting his weight on the back hand, pushes his back away from the rider...
This kind of rearing can get a horse even injured...

This is how a horse is supposed to rear on command:








Weight nicely to the back hand, well collected, using his back muscles right...


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

wow! great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah.. you need to travel to Moenchengladbach to help me and Duffy


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Moenchengladbach.... I have been there once I believe, is it in Germany or Austria?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Germany, by Dusseldorf.. 10 minute drive from Venlo!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, I've been there a few times  Well if I'm near, I will let you know? But I don't speak german too well


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats fine, I'm British ;D

And youre English is VERY good.. if you are, that would be amazing!!!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha thnx so much for the compliment about my english 
I'm doing my best  Because I believe its good to learn english pretty well, to make me understandable everywhere I come where they don't speak Dutch 
I also already gave a lesson in english a few weeks ago. That was pretty difficult though 

Some more pics:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Its true, but I find the Dutch speak very good English anyway, and they always speak in English to us when we cross the boarder to shop in AH haha!

I can't see the pictures at work, but will look when I get home!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, there are a lot of Dutch people who barely speak english though.... Sounds like... Hallow hoew aawr yoe toedaay.
Little messed up


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahahaha true, but you understand ;D

I can't get my head around Dutch at all!! I know thank you and please... not going to try and spell them though :lol: and winklewagon ahaha!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha  I prefer English over Dutch 
English has more words like Epic, Awesome... There aren't any good Dutch translations of it...

But I gotta go, going to give another lesson and do some training with Silke  I might take some pictures


----------

